# Playoffs Game 3 vs. Magic



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Game just started and the Magic have already knocked down a 3. We have to do something about this is we want to avoid getting swept. First playoff in Charlotte since 2002.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They've knocked down four 3's already. They should stop doubling Howard because Orlando is going to thrive in that situation. Everyone on the floor besides Howard can knock down the triple.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9-0 run for the Bobcats to take the lead. Crowd is going crazy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least I don't want to physically harm Raymond so far. Damn we need him to play better defense though. He's still letting Nelson...How the hell can they count that basket.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nelson playing unreal right now. He's been destroying Felton this series


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Bobcats need to get SOMETHING out of Boris Diaw. I know he has four assists, but it hardly feels like he was even out there.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He just looks like he doesn't want to shoot. The assists are better then everything else he's done this series but at some point Jackson and Gerald are gonna need some help.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe hughes is going to give us something today. I've been really surprised at how well he's fit in with what we do.

Damn we need DJ to get it going. he's the guy who can score for us and that was a wide open shot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hughes is gambling like he thinks he's Antoine Walker...Damn it he hit that trey though!!!!!!!Yeah Baby


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hughes is playing great, our bench is coming up big tonight. Good to see us start playing Larry Brown ball again.

Loving MJ sittin bench side

Couple turnovers in a row let's get it going again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the season is pretty much over...We blew it today. All we have to do is play a good solid second half and finish this game, we win and this is a series. We just don't have enough scoring when DJ and Raymond aren't hitting shots. I'd just about rather have Dell throw his headset away and suit up at this point. **** MJ's better than Raymond is right now. He can let me hold onto that shiny watch he was wearing and get his *** in the ****ing game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I just want to say I love you guys team, and the way you guys play. I think you're one or two pieces away from being a really serious team and threat in the East. It's also good to see MJ, and the whole city was really a good atmosphere. If you guys were playing any other team I would be pulling for you. Really respect your team, and you have been giving hell to Dwight. Gotta give you guys some credit.


----------

